# Plant Placement



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

I had this tank set up for about 3 weeks and 1 week with Co2, and i was going to rescape it. Any suggestions!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

lots of harscaping materials(wood n rock)

sloping gravel, (drastic if need be)

plants low front to tall back


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks Dippy!








After posting this topic I did some research on the net and found the AGA Aquascaping contest. They have some great tanks on there.
I also found this small artical which was very helpfull.

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2007.cgi

http://freshaquarium.about.com/library/weekly/aa122203a.htm


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

that second article is a great article to start with for anyone.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

So tomorrow i am going to do my rescaping. I will also add more light, 2W per gallon and i wanted to know if my plants will be ok with this. The moss is going to be moved to a darker erea because it is allready turning brown from just 1.5w per gallon. Are any of the other plants going to sufer from the extra wattage?

Tank 20gallon
DIY Co2 Yeast
Small canister
2' T-8 shop lights 20w x 2
Plants: Java Fern, Moss, Wendtii red, Myrio green, Anubias Coffefolia, Sag Subulata, and some i got yesterday Glossostigma and Dwarf hairgrass.

Now some of these might be wrong, if so let me know.

Thanks for the help


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

umm

You are entering a realm that you _almost _ need pressurized CO2 with 2wpg.
I, personally, wouldn't go there without it.
The headache of algea removal, and algea prevention is much harder when you push your limits with the balance of an aquarium

Hairgrass can be grown in a tank with 1.5wpg/no CO2 as long as you keep nutrient levels good, and constant. Oh, and don't shade it at all either. Patience is key here.
Glosso likes higher light. Low light maybe...

2wpg might work though, but I recommend keeping your DIY CO2 consistently producing CO2.
You will end up hating it, because it really is a pain always having to check it, and having to remix new batches every week


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks again Dippy. I am shopping around for a Co2 system. Just trying to get a good deal. The DIY will have to do for now


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I bought a 20lb cylander from my local welding supply shop for $30

Then I got a Milwaukee regulator from ebay for $75. That's all you need except silicone airline tubing, and check valves


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

How about a bubble counter and diffuser? What did you use? 
On the other hand if the 2x20w is too much, i culd change it to 2x 17w or 18w right?
I have 2x15w right now on for 12 hours so, i could always cut it back right?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

rickstsi said:


> How about a bubble counter and diffuser? What did you use?
> On the other hand if the 2x20w is too much, i culd change it to 2x 17w or 18w right?
> I have 2x15w right now on for 12 hours so, i could always cut it back right?


They sell on ebay Milwaukee Co2 regulators made for aquariums that come with bubble counters on them
I run my CO2 into my Rena XP3's intake cap and use a regular skinny airstone diffuser. it then goes into the filter and gets chopped up by the impeller, and squirts it into the tank from there.

If you have 1.5wpg, I would keep that until I had a CO2 system ready to go. But I only have suggestions for you. Do what makes you happy!

I don't like fiddling around with DIY CO2 because it is highly inconsistent. That is a personal preference.
You could cut back on lighting hrs, but that is hit and miss too. IDK, do what you think will work, and go from there!
We will try to help you if you run in to issues!


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for all your help Dippy! I will post updates tomorrow.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Well here it is! I started this at 3pm and still going. The plants are about to go back in now. I was just taking a dinner break!


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

I was about to add the plants and fish back into the water, so i tested it. The ammonia was at 1.0ppm. So with some investigating i found that my tap is at almost 4.0ppm. I have been getting a lot of rain and flooding in my erea today. My question is should i wait and test tomorrow or will it be safe to add the plants and fish?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

rickstsi said:


> I was about to add the plants and fish back into the water, so i tested it. The ammonia was at 1.0ppm. So with some investigating i found that my tap is at almost 4.0ppm. I have been getting a lot of rain and flooding in my erea today. My question is should i wait and test tomorrow or will it be safe to add the plants and fish?


I think your tank looks very good so far! -Man, it seem slike you guys are approaching your planted tanks with an artistic touch these days.. I'm lovin it!

Bro, add your plants pronto, they love ammonia, and they would only help improve water quality.

I think plants actually prefer ammonia over nitrates, but they are both needed.
Don't add your fish though, until params subside.
(unless it's a fish used to cycle the tank)

Remember, your plants will be fine in there!


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Here are the updates, let me know what you think. What is the correct way of planting the glosso, I took it out of the pot and stuck it in the graavel but it keeps coming up. Thanks:gringringrin:


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

the best way to plant Glosso is to break it up into groups of 3-5 leaves and plant them 1"-1 1/2" apart, covering the whole area you want it to carpet.

Looks so much better. Once the plants start to grow in nice, you can really tweak where you want it

Great job


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> the best way to plant Glosso is to break it up into groups of 3-5 leaves and plant them 1"-1 1/2" apart, covering the whole area you want it to carpet.
> 
> Looks so much better. Once the plants start to grow in nice, you can really tweak where you want it
> 
> Great job


Thanks I wasn't shore how to seperate it and keep it in the gravel. I hope i didn't damage the roots. Any help with this?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

just cut the stem that links the leaves together, and keep the roots. Then plant.. You can use tweezers, they might help hah.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks Dippy. I just put in some new lights 2 18w t-8 giving me 1.8 per gallon. the growth on these plants is very fast! I tested my water and wanted to know if this is OK.

Ammonia 0
PH 6.0 to 6.4
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 10
phosphate between 5.0 and 10

My other question is do you think that i should turn off my DIY yeast Co2 at night?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

that looks pretty cool!

about the co2, turn it off if you can. Not sure how easy/tedious that would be to keep turning it on/off all the time.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

traumatic said:


> that looks pretty cool!
> 
> about the co2, turn it off if you can. Not sure how easy/tedious that would be to keep turning it on/off all the time.


Thanks! It will be very easy because it is on my desk in my office. the only time i cant do it will be weekends. Should i keep it on or turn it off over the weekend?


----------

